# Scaroni vuole convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il Milan.



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.

Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni

(copiate sul browser il link)

video.repubblica.it/sport/futuro-milan-via-vai-di-auto-ad-arcore-probabile-vertice-scaroni-berlusconi/310582/311220?ref=twhv

News precedenti

Come riporta Luca Pagni, sul sito di Repubblica, pare ci sia stata una visita di Paolo Scaroni, probabile nuovo presidente rossonero, ad Arcore.
Scaroni si sarebbe incontrato con Silvio Berlusconi oggi pomeriggio.

Come spiega il giornalista, si tratta di un incontro destinato a prestare il fianco a illazioni, che potrebbe causare imbarazzo ai nuovi dirigenti scelti da Elliott.
Una visita ad Arcore, nel giorno in cui tradizionalmente Silvio Berlusconi ha sempre affrontato le questioni del Milan, potrebbe apparire come un tentativo per indirizzarne ancora le sorti.


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Luglio 2018)

Chiudete tutto.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Sabato sarà un brutto giorno ragazzi...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...









A morte Scaroni


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Il cerchio si chiude.
L AC milan, è morto, definitivamente. 
Certi amori fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano. 
Sempre peggio, toccato il fondo si inizia a scavare.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Boiata del millennio. State tranquilli,non accadrà. Silvio schiatta tra poco


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2018)

E direi che si chiude definitivamente il cerchio.CVD


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il cerchio si chiude.
> L AC milan, è morto, definitivamente.
> *Certi amori fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano. *
> Sempre peggio, toccato il fondo si inizia a scavare.



L'abbiamo sentita per molti anni

Ma questa è quella definitiva, quella del ko


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Boiata del millennio. State tranquilli,non accadrà. Silvio schiatta tra poco



Ancora con sta storia?

Questo arriva, minimo, a 120 anni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Boiata del millennio. State tranquilli,non accadrà. Silvio schiatta tra poco



Il problema è che ci porta con sé....


----------



## Djerry (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Più che altro una roba del genere, in questi termini e con questa tempistica, vuol dire Fiamme Gialle, NATO ed FBI ad Arcore in misura sicuramente meno amichevole dell'eventuale visita di Scaroni. 

Io non ho la minima idea di cosa ci sia dietro questi due anni e che ruolo abbia o non abbia avuto Berlusconi, ma così prefigurato non può avere alcun senso uno scenario del genere.


----------



## sacchino (16 Luglio 2018)

Dopo aver lavato i panni sporchi (soldi e salvato Fininvest) eccolo che torna. Un film dal finale scontato.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Non vedo nessun motivo per B di ricomprarsi il Milan, a livello politico è morto e comunque a livello di voti non gli sposterebbe nulla, mentre a livello finanziario quello sì, oltre una eventuale acquisizione, ci sarebbe esborsi annuali per il mantenimento.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia?
> 
> Questo arriva, minimo, a 120 anni.



Ci seppellisce tutti  cmq Pagni fa ipotesi,non è certo che si siano incontrati. Nel video dove vedete Scaroni?


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Mmm vediamo Milan venduto ad 1 miliardo e ricomprato l' anno dopo a 500 milioni con in mezzo Fininvest che risana i conti...la risolve anche un bambino di 3 anni.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2018)

È il numero uno

Comunque difficile che possano coesistere Leonardo e Berlusconi, ma questo fa parte della "battaglia" che c'è in atto al Milan. Dipende tutto da chi la spunta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non vedo nessun motivo per B di ricomprarsi il Milan, a livello politico è morto e comunque a livello di voti non gli sposterebbe nulla, mentre a livello finanziario quello sì, oltre una eventuale acquisizione, ci sarebbe esborsi annuali per il mantenimento.



Ovviamente non chiederti perché il cinese non ha venduto a Commisso prima di perdere tutto....


----------



## Gekyn (16 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mmm vediamo Milan venduto ad 1 miliardo e ricomprato l' anno dopo a 500 milioni con in mezzo Fininvest che risana i conti...la risolve anche un bambino di 3 anni.



Spiegami, visto che sono un bambino di 2 anni, qual è l utilità di Fininvest rimettersi in asset, una azienda che produce perdite, oltre l esborso iniziale di 500 mln per ricomprarla.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mmm vediamo Milan venduto ad 1 miliardo e ricomprato l' anno dopo a 500 milioni con in mezzo Fininvest che risana i conti...la risolve anche un bambino di 3 anni.



A questo punto possiamo pure dire che è stata una finta cessione. La finta è servita per far rientrare 600 milioni di euro finiti nei bilanci fininvest.

Qualche milioncino nel mercato Milan, nella speranza di rilanciarlo e ora con il secondo atto prepariamoci alla seconda finta. la recompra


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Spiegami, visto che sono un bambino di 2 anni, qual è l utilità di Fininvest rimettersi in asset, una azienda che produce perdite, oltre l esborso iniziale di 500 mln per ricomprarla.



1. Non ha mai venduto. 
2. È il suo giochino. Non gli rimane altro finché campa


----------



## Gekyn (16 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> A questo punto possiamo pure dire che è stata una finta cessione. La finta è servita per far rientrare 600 milioni di euro finiti nei bilanci fininvest.
> 
> Qualche milioncino nel mercato Milan, nella speranza di rilanciarlo e ora con il secondo atto prepariamoci alla seconda finta. la recompra



La prima parte posso essere pure d'accordo, ma ancora non riesco a capire il motivo di rispendere i soldi appena fatti rientrare per riprendersi il Milan.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Spiegami, visto che sono un bambino di 2 anni, qual è l utilità di Fininvest rimettersi in asset, una azienda che produce perdite, oltre l esborso iniziale di 500 mln per ricomprarla.



in questo scenario sarebbe Berlusconi a ricomprarsi il Milan a titolo personale, senza coinvolgere Fininvest.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Luglio 2018)

Vorrei rinascere solo per tifare un'altra squadra


----------



## Gekyn (16 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> 1. Non ha mai venduto.
> 2. È il suo giochino. Non gli rimane altro finché campa



Ma adesso lo deve ricomprare, Elliot non è un ente benefattore che regala aziende, se ci deve essere una cessione, ci sarà anche una transazione di mln di euro tra Fininvest a Elliot.


----------



## Wildbone (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Io non posso e non voglio credere a una cosa del genere. È troppo... troppo. Cioè, boh, possibile che possano fare una roba del genere alla luce del sole? Ma poi non ho capito, nel video si vedono delle macchine della Polizia, anche se in borghese, o sbaglio? Scaroni si fa portare con la scorta? Ma poi è normale che all'ingresso ci sia un poliziotto che fa il saluto militare?  Che roba surreale Berlusconi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Luglio 2018)

Ma. Dai non ci posso credere sia possibile


----------



## luis4 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Mi sfugge perché Elliott dovrebbe vendere dopo il comunicato fatto.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (17 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Gekyn (17 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> in questo scenario sarebbe Berlusconi a ricomprarsi il Milan a titolo personale, senza coinvolgere Fininvest.



Scusami Aron, ma il problema non è se acquista il Milan a titolo personale o tramite sue controllanti, ma a che utilità il tutto....mentre la vendita o pseudo che sia poteva avere un senso, che tutti noi sappiamo, la recompra non c'è lha!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La prima parte posso essere pure d'accordo, ma ancora non riesco a capire il motivo di rispendere i soldi appena fatti rientrare per riprendersi il Milan.



Ma guarda che non tira fuori un euro... 

Se ti fai prestare soldi dalla findomestic {Elliot} e dopo un anno restituisci i soldi... Capisci che non hai sborsato un euro di Tasca tua. Al massimo solo interessi....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge perché Elliott dovrebbe vendere dopo il comunicato fatto.



Anche YHL ha fatto un comunicato praticamente uguale a quello di Elliot.


----------



## Gekyn (17 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che non tira fuori un euro...
> 
> Se ti fai prestare soldi dalla findomestic {Elliot} e dopo un anno restituisci i soldi... Capisci che non hai sborsato un euro di Tasca tua. Al massimo solo interessi....



Non vorrei essere pedante, ma una futura recompra, deve essere fatta con soldi veri o pensate che ad elliot gli diamo soldi del monopoli, perché le transazioni devono essere reali.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Strano. Uomo Elliott Scaroni, si.

Come sempre il tempo è galantuomo. L'ho detto un pò di tempo fa, e mi sono beccato insulti. 
Comunque per me non torna Berlusconi, semplicemente manovra da dietro. Felice di sbagliarmi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere pedante, ma una futura recompra, deve essere fatta con soldi veri o pensate che ad elliot gli diamo soldi del monopoli, perché le transazioni devono essere reali.



Ma Elliot i soldi li ha già messi.... Sono 300 milioni più altri 32 di aumento di capitale. Questi soldi sono già finiti a Berlusconi. E ora con l acquisto del Milan, andrà a restituire questi soldi al fondo elliot. 

OH.. Comunque sono sempre supposizioni... Mica si ha la verità in tasca.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Luglio 2018)

scusate ma nel video si vedono alcune "auto blu" con il lampeggiante, saluto militare e tutto il resto quindo non credo sia scaroni ma bensì qualche parlamentare/esponente politico.


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (17 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Scusami Aron, ma il problema non è se acquista il Milan a titolo personale o tramite sue controllanti, ma a che utilità il tutto....mentre la vendita o pseudo che sia poteva avere un senso, che tutti noi sappiamo, la recompra non c'è lha!



Il presupposto è che lui non abbia mai voluto privarsene. Solo che se lo avesse semplicemente scorporato, Fininvest non avrebbe generato una plusvalenza da 600 milioni.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Questa le batte davvero tutte e siamo solo a lunedì sera, preparo i popcorn perché ne sentiremo da qui fino a sabato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Luglio 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Questa le batte davvero tutte e siamo solo a lunedì sera, preparo i popcorn perché ne sentiremo da qui fino a sabato.



Lo spero proprio... Ma fino al trapasso terreno, io tranquillo non ci sto proprio


----------



## luis4 (17 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Anche YHL ha fatto un comunicato praticamente uguale a quello di Elliot.



Si il cinese e stato 14 mesi però non 10 giorni


----------



## __king george__ (17 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Boiata del millennio. State tranquilli,non accadrà. Silvio schiatta tra poco



beh se la rassicurazione è che morirà allora siamo messi bene...come se uno stato sotto dittatura dicesse "vabbè non occore fare rivoluzioni tanto dovrebbe morire a breve"...

in ogni caso voi ne parlate come avesse 95 anni...per ora ne ha "solo" 81 e penso che spenderà cifre incredibili in cose relative alla salute per mantenersi quindi minimo altri 10 anni campa sicuro (e in buona forma)

lo penso davvero


----------



## gabuz (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



C'è un refuso, c'è scritto ricomprare invece di vendere


----------



## Boomer (17 Luglio 2018)

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Garrincha (17 Luglio 2018)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> Il presupposto è che lui non abbia mai voluto privarsene. Solo che se lo avesse semplicemente scorporato, Fininvest non avrebbe generato una plusvalenza da 600 milioni.



Esatto, ha ripulito il Milan da un po' di gente, sono rientrati soldi all'estero che non esistevano, Fininvest ha chiuso in attivo per la prima volta da anni

Berlusconi è un grumo di orgoglio, non passerà mai la mano, basta vedere in politica come ha eliminato ogni successore o quanto soffra Salvini arrivando a spettacolini per prendersi la scena. Il Milan è cosa sua e non farà mai un passo indietro finché avrà un briciolo di lucidità e forza. 

Questo non significa che tornerà subito presidente, i tempi potrebbero essere più lunghi e rientrare ad ottobre oppure come socio di minoranza, lo sa anche lui che al momento il suo appeal è ai minimi storici, prima il Milan deve tracheggiare poi arriverà come un salvatore con qualche dono, quello è l'ultimo atto e al momento siamo giusto all'intervallo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Luglio 2018)

Se dovesse davvero finire così sappiamo tutti com’e realmente andata. Mamma mia che fine, non mi ci fate pensare...


----------



## Brain84 (17 Luglio 2018)

Sono qui sul milanworld da 12 anni (credo), ne ho lette e commentate di tutti i colori ma questa è imbattibile. 
Capisco che molti possano vedere in B un diavolo che farebbe di tutto ma è realmente una boiata. Anche se Scaroni fosse andato ad Arcore, ci è andato per avere consigli su come funziona il mondo Milan.
Ricordiamoci che il nano fino a poco più di un anno fa era presidente, non parliamo di ere geologiche. Il nano avrà voluto avere aggiornamenti e Scaroni avere qualche dritta


----------



## Love (17 Luglio 2018)

se berlusconi non volesse dire per forza galliani io me lo farei andare anche bene...alla fine meglio lui che qualche altro ameba...


----------



## edoardo (17 Luglio 2018)

Visto che Salvini gli stà togliendo molti voti vuole riprovare a comprare i voti del Milan.Magari entra in società anche Renzi


----------



## kipstar (17 Luglio 2018)

Non ci credo....


----------



## bmb (17 Luglio 2018)

Ho sempre pensato sarebbe andata a finire così. E il fatto che Li sia sparito come fumo portato via dal vento non fa altro che rafforzare le mie idee. Oltretutto l'altro ieri non ricordo chi diceva che i soldi con cui è stato "comprato" il Milan sono provenienti da paradisi fiscali da cui è assolutamente impossibile risalire alla vera origine.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Repubblica: via vai di auto oggi ad Arcore, si è parlato di Milan.
> Secondo indiscrezioni Scaroni starebbe provando a convincere Berlusconi a ricomprare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan.
> 
> Video del probabile arrivo di Scaroni
> ...



Già mi sono distaccato molto. Se andasse così smetto di seguire del tutto


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (17 Luglio 2018)

Fake news colossale. 
Per 2 motivi:
Scaroni non e' stato ad arcore. 
Marina non vuole e non ripetera' l'errore, lo stesso piersilvio e' d'accordo. 
Questi articoli servono solo a seminare il panico tra I tifosi, non dovrebbero nemmeno essere condivisi.


----------

